# could someone recommend a home fertilty test kit?



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi, im new to the site so i apologise if this has already been covered.....
long story short, we are think DH may suffer from azoospermia and he has his very first appointment next month (counting down the days) 
but i have never been tested because i was told that they prefer to test the male first......i would love to just make sure there is no problems with me in the meantime and was wondering if someone could recommend a home testing kit for me? 
reasonably priced preferably lol 
thanks ash x x


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

there aren't really any home testing kits for women that are worth doing. a female home fertility test only tests to see if you have already hit the menopause by which time its probably quite late fertility-wise (the test kits are all very similar and are pee-stick tests for a hormone called FSH - I don't think any of them would be better than any other so if you want one, you might want to look on somewhere like accessdiagnostics.co.uk and find a generic/non-branded one which will basically contain exactly the same as a more expensive kit, and it doesn't pick up all the more common reasons for female infertility - like not ovulating or having blocked tubes. you could check if you are ovulating by using a combination of ovulation test sticks and a fertility thermometer - the sticks tell you when your body is hopefully gearing up for ovulation and your temperature will tell you whether you have actually ovulated - but it takes a bit of practise. there is loads of info on how to do temperature charts - its called fertility charting. but, even then, it wouldn't tell you whether your tubes are blocked - only more invasive tests can tell you that. the reason why they tend to test the bloke first is that if he has a very low count or if he needs surgical help to extract sperm, then you'd be looking at the IVF-ICSI route which would get round some common female problems like blocked tubes and possible non-ovulation, so those tests wouldn't be relevant... unless you end up in the situation of needing donor sperm - in which case, then you'd need to be checked out thoroughly to determine whether you could try with donor insemination or whether you'd still need the IVF-ICSI route with donor sperm.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ash25 (Mar 12, 2011)

ah thank you, i was starting to think that there were'nt with what ive seen it just seems to be mainly ovulation tests and since my period seems to have went awol i dont think they'd be of much help to me at the moment!

thank you for your reply and advice x x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought one for £30 but wasn't impressed.

It said i was fine for FSH, which i was.

It also said my hubby had a count of 25mil on two different tests with a few days between and he actually only has about 3-4 mil and we need ICSI.

I did contact them and they just basically pointed out it wasn't meant to happen (duh) and that was that.


----------

